# 2009 Labor Day Weekend Tournament



## Jim

OK here goes. In order to perfect the Cyber-Tournament you must go through some trials and tribulations. This is how this tournament is going to go. If it ends up being a disaster we will not do it again.

*To participate in this tournament you must of joined the site before August 1, 2009 and be in current active status (4 posts per month).*

This is going to be a two day tournament. You can either fish Saturday September 5, 2009 or Sunday September 6, 2009.

*This one requires a sign up. You must sign up before Friday September 4, 2009 and you must choose what day you are going to fish (either Saturday or Sunday).*

Friday night around 8PM I will post the secret item that must be included with the fish for those fishing Saturday. 
Saturday night around 8PM I will post the secret item that must be included with the fish for those fishing Sunday.

All Pictures must be in by Midnight Eastern on your respective chosen day. Saturday crew must have pictures in by midnight Saturday, Sunday guys must have pictures in by Midnight Sunday.

This tournament is not for size or length. *This tournament is for most Bass caught over 12 inches. Only Largemouth Bass, Smallmouth Bass and spotted bass allowed.*
Any type of fishing goes as long as it legal in your state. Post your pictures right here at the end of your fishing day.

The Winner will get two $25 dollar gift certificates from any two of our advertisers. And the coveted trophy if you want it. :wink: 

Any Questions? Fire away............I'm sure I missed something.

*Saturday Fishermen: Key with each picture*

*Sunday Fisherman: Dollar bill with every picture!*


Disclaimer: Anything can change because


----------



## Jim

*Reserved for Sign ups!*

*Saturday*
Wasilvers
Fishinsmylife
jkbirocz
fish devil



*Sunday*
Jwengerd
BYOB Fishing
Andy
Honers
Captain Ahab
Zum
alumacraftjoe
shamoo


----------



## Jim

OK, let the games begin.


----------



## wasilvers

I'm in for Saturday. 

Question on the fish though. Here the limit is 14 inches. Do you want a separate picture for each fish caught as they are caught?

And clarification on bass - just smallmouth and largemouth right? (or do those ready-biting 'rockbass' count too 8) 

Will


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> I'm in for Saturday.
> 
> Question on the fish though. Here the limit is 14 inches. Do you want a separate picture for each fish caught as they are caught?
> 
> And clarification on bass - just smallmouth and largemouth right? (or do those ready-biting 'rockbass' count too 8)
> 
> Will



12 inch minimum for the pictures.
Each fish with its own picture.
Any Bass will do.

Good question! :beer:


----------



## FishinsMyLife

I'm in for Saturday. Change in strategy now though :lol:


----------



## jkbirocz

I am in for saturday as well. Do the fish need to be on a tape? I like the way this is set up, it gives everyone a good shot at winning. Big fish contests can get old, they often leave you catching only a few fish when using big baits trying for the lunker. With this the action should be fast and furious. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Jim

jkbirocz said:


> I am in for saturday as well. Do the fish need to be on a tape? I like the way this is set up, it gives everyone a good shot at winning. Big fish contests can get old, they often leave you catching only a few fish when using big baits trying for the lunker. With this the action should be fast and furious. Good luck to everyone



No tape needed. I trust no one will cheat for the whopping grand prizes. :LOL2:

Glad you like the idea! :beer: If you can think of other ones, don't be afraid to let me know.


----------



## russ010

I'm not going to play in this one.. I've been searching for big fish and catching fewer, but I might still make an appearance (just not as a player).

Good idea Jim! :beer:


----------



## poolie

I will be in Alaska over the Labor Day weekend so will not be able to play. I like the new format.

Good luck to those signed up!

--Poolie


----------



## Jwengerd

Sign me up. So it is 12" size limit and as many as you can catch ? 

-Justin


----------



## Jim

Jwengerd said:


> Sign me up. So it is 12" size limit and as many as you can catch ?
> 
> -Justin



correct! 12 inch minimum and a secret item with each fish picture. What day?


----------



## Jwengerd

hmmm lets make mine sunday. THanks


----------



## wasilvers

Hey, don't forget to bring extra batteries for your camera because you would hate to have your camera crap out on picture 48 at 8 am... oh nevermind. :wink:


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> Hey, don't forget to bring extra batteries for your camera because you would hate to have your camera crap out on picture 48 at 8 am... oh nevermind. :wink:



:LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

dang i need me a camera. one more month..


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: Put me in for Saturday!!!!


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Put me down for Sunday! Thanks!

Matt


----------



## cubanredneck

Do peacock bass count


----------



## Jim

cubanredneck said:


> Do peacock bass count



I don't see why not. :-k


----------



## Andy

Put me down for Sunday please.

Good idea Jim. 

:beer:


----------



## honers

I'll give Sunday my best shot..... :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Saturday for me

hehehehehehehehehehe

I am gonna dominate - so long as the river is clear

i predict I will enter over 50 bass

Anyone want to make a side bet?

BassAddict???????????


----------



## wasilvers

Captain Ahab said:


> Saturday for me
> 
> hehehehehehehehehehe
> 
> I am gonna dominate - so long as the river is clear
> 
> i predict I will enter over 50 bass
> 
> Anyone want to make a side bet?
> 
> BassAddict???????????



I'll get smallest bass, no doubt there! :?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Hey - Just realized that I cannot fish Sat - please make it Sunday for me


----------



## Jim

Captain Ahab said:


> Hey - Just realized that I cannot fish Sat - please make it Sunday for me




Minus 4 ounces penalty. :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers

The competition is running scared already!
=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> The competition is running scared already!
> =D> =D> =D>


:LOL2: Here we go............................


----------



## Captain Ahab

Bring it baby!


I have a plan - and it will work


Side bets gents?


----------



## Zum

Not sure if I'll get to go,hope to be back in town around Sunday supper time.
So,I'll say Sunday...I hope to get a few hours in.


----------



## wasilvers

Captain Ahab said:


> Bring it baby!
> 
> 
> I have a plan - and it will work
> 
> 
> Side bets gents?



So you're in PA, I'm in WI, close enough (my WI bass can't compete with the GA/FL bass as to size) - I will not go total fish count because they aren't biting here, but I could go longest fish (don't have a scale for heaviest fish) - Are you game? 

What's the bet? My favorite bass lure (a new-in-box version) shipped to your door and vice versa?


----------



## Captain Ahab

wasilvers said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it baby!
> 
> 
> I have a plan - and it will work
> 
> 
> Side bets gents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're in PA, I'm in WI, close enough (my WI bass can't compete with the GA/FL bass as to size) - I will not go total fish count because they aren't biting here, but I could go longest fish (don't have a scale for heaviest fish) - Are you game?
> 
> What's the bet? My favorite bass lure (a new-in-box version) shipped to your door and vice versa?
Click to expand...



Done deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

I would get in ,but I don't think i can handle two tournaments at one time.Have to take double the pics,different verification items,you know mixing things up.You all have a great tourny.


----------



## huntinfool

This is very tempting. I've got a buddy on here that hasn't finished his boat....but mine is. :LOL2:


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Captain Ahab said:


> Hey - Just realized that I cannot fish Sat - please make it Sunday for me




I'll be holding off shipping the baits you ordered until AFTER the tourney... :lol: :lol: 

Can't have my own lures compete against me... :lol: :lol: 

J/K

Matt


----------



## alumacraftjoe

I'm in for Sunday!


----------



## shamoo

sign me up for Sunday please.


----------



## shamoo

Jim said:


> cubanredneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do peacock bass count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why not. :-k
Click to expand...

Feathers in or plucked? :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> cubanredneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do peacock bass count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why not. :-k
Click to expand...


\
Then we should count Striped bass as well - RIGHT?


----------



## Jim

Rule change...

Only Largemouth Bass, Smallmouth Bass and spotted bass allowed. 8)


----------



## wasilvers

Jim said:


> Rule change...
> 
> Only Largemouth Bass, Smallmouth Bass and spotted bass allowed. 8)



Sounds good to me. Wish I could catch some smallmouth - I hear they're tasty!


----------



## Jim

The Item for people that must be included with each picture is a Key! House key, car key.....you get the idea!

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## huntinfool

Darn it I just realized I joined too late to fish this tournament. I missed it by a couple days. I just got my schedule cleared to fish Sunday too. :evil:


----------



## wasilvers

So I guess we just post the results here? Well, here goes.

Total fish counting for Tinboats Tournament = 

6 largemouth bass
[email protected] inches
2 @ 15 inches
1 @ 14 inches
1 @ 13 inches

Yes, the pictures say 9/4, I swear it was this morning - 9/5. I took the kids camera and the date was wrong. It doesn't show on the display. I was at work all day yesterday  

Caught the first 16 incher in the twilight. Couldn't figure out the flash on the camera so I just tossed him in the livewell till light. Kept catching fish so I didn't stop for a picture till 4 were in the livewell.






Later in the morninging (9:00 ish) I caught another to round out a WI limit.





Caught a 13 incher on a ledge.





And for the side-bet, my longest fish was only 16 1/8 - no matter how many times I measured him 





Here's my story, went to my local bass lake and was the first one out. It looked like a mini tournament all the boats with lights on this morning! I caught one big fish 'in the dark' working a shallow crank in 2 feet of water. Was daylight before I hooked another. Had a few blowups on topwaters, found that if I follow that blowup with a senko (wacky rigged) I usually had a bite - didn't always connect though. Sometimes I didn't even reel up the other line. Most fish were caught on wacky worms. Used the other baits to locate fish (they always hit just behind my lure) and tossed green or red stick worms right behind it. Found a few baitfish being worked and caught those two bass. 4 of the 15inch plus came by the lillypads -one came from a dock. Had a 18-19 incher on, but he got off at the boat, didn't even give me time to grab the net - figures.

I found a new way to fish the heat of the day on this lake. There is a large drop-off just outside the boat ramp area. If you can stand the waves from skiers,tThe bass were all over this ledge. I just had trouble hooking up - needed to rig the stiffer rod.

Also learned something. As I was moving out to my first choice spot, I passed up 2 areas where bass were tearing something on the surface. I should have stopped right away, but I 'knew' my spot would be just like this. Imagine when I got there and it was quiet as could be #-o 

Funniest thing about this lake - It's hard to catch a legal fish here. There are supposed to be some real monsters here, so it gets fished hard. I ususally catch 5 fish before I catch one over 14 inches. Today the only fish biting were 15+ (till later in the day). Others were having a slow day, even the 'I'm a tournment fisherman' guy who told me he caught one bass all morning and they must not be hungry this morning. LOL He thought I was lying about my day!
All in all, it was a fun day. Fished till noon and called it a day.

Will


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: I had too much stuff to do today but I still managed to get out for a few hours in the afternoon. My first fish was caught on a lipless crank but it popped off at the boat. The second fish was caught on a white chatterbait( BOOYAH BOOGEE BAIT). My third bass caught on the lipless crank was just shy of 12". So I only have one fish to submit....


----------



## jkbirocz

Good luck to everyone, I fished for about 3 or 4 hours and came up with only a few hits, and no fish. I had planned to fish another lake to try to get numbers, but I just threw in the towel.


----------



## Jim

Sunday Fisherman must show a Dollar bill with every picture!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> Sunday Fisherman must show a Dollar bill with every picture!



Can I borrow a dollar?



I am getting ready to go head out and look for NUMBERS as in lots of bass!!! Spent a good 45 minutes this morning deciding on what to take and how to carry it - I decided to hit lots of lakes ponds and rivers and to keep moving until I find NUMBERS


Of course this means that I have also stuffed a large backpack with the contents of a small tackle shop :mrgreen:


----------



## huntinfool

Well since I got a kitchen pass I decided I better not waste it. So I'm getting ready to head out and go fish/ I know I can't enter, but at least I will be out.


----------



## Andy

Captain Ahab said:


> Can I borrow a dollar?


 
You'll have to use 100 pennies and outline each fish with them.... :LOL2:


----------



## FishinsMyLife

Car trouble and heat..that is all


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Just have one fish...




Caught him on a BYOB circuit board crank painted dark green and grey, with a black back. We tried out a new spot today; I was hoping for numbers, as this is a less-pressured area. I downsized the lures hoping to entice a few smaller fish, rather then going for a couple of big ones. Anyway, maybe we should have tried an area we were more experienced with, but still a nice fish.

Thanks again,

Matt

P.S. We only had a $5 bill...


----------



## Zum

Sorry people,not going to get to go.
Just got back but on the bright side,the daughters team won provincials.


----------



## Andy

Wound up not having alot of time to fish, but here they are.
only 1 worth a tournament pic...





couple small spots.









And the bonus of the day for me..




didn't measure or weigh, but somewhere around 35".


----------



## Captain Ahab

Had a tough day - started out looking for a few nice LM bass - Managed two real quick.

Hit the river and landed two nice smallies and then spent a good 4 hours looking for more - a few dinks - arrrrrgh

Stopped by two "go to" spots after that only to find some "No Trespassing" signs atone. Fished through the signs until I got a warning. :shock: 

Anyway - 6 fish plus one that was 11.75" 

*All fish were caught on JDBaits products - most of the LM came on a 6" Senko in Black with red flake and some other colors (custom pour for me) - The largest was on a 4" Green Pumpkin Stick

The SM came on a 4" Cinnamon Stick 
*



Fish No. 1 - 17.25"









Fish No.: 2 16.5"






Fish No.: 3 16"





Fish No.: 4 around 14"





Fish No.: 5





Fish No.: 6





And what was almost No. 7 - 11.75"







This was a great contest - I wish the river would produce better this year!


----------



## Jwengerd

Only ended up with 4 keepers today i had 3 that were 11".Caught em all on a wacky rigged senko. I fished this morning for 2hrs on the lake landed 1 12" and 1 11" then hit the pond while at the family cookout and landed 1 12" bass and 1 12 1/2" bass then just got back from the lake again tonight landed 1 13 1/2 bass and 2 11" bass, bass fishing is tough today on the lake alot of ski boats and jet skis tearing up the lake hardcore all day.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Looks like I missed getting in on a fine tournament.
Margaret and I ended up going to Lake of the Ozarks,and I caught 4 Sat and 5 Sun.I should've gotten in.


----------



## honers

well congrats to all of you who caught fish....we had a daggone storm come thru....shut em down....put in a good hard 6 hours of fishing and caught some....but none of em wanted to meet the requirements..... #-o ...now...if i go out tomorrow and have me a good day....this ole boy is gonna be a little ticked......

but....sure had a lot of fun today....


----------



## alumacraftjoe

We are at the in laws and had big storms come through yesterday morning.... caught several in the afternoon, but all were between 10-11 inches.... oh well we were at the states best gill/redear lake so we did fill the cooler with some awesome panfish. Congrats to those who caught contest worthy fish!


----------



## hengstthomas

Congrats to everyone who entered .. Looks like a tie ? Capt and Wasilver ? Is that correct ?


----------



## Captain Ahab

hengstthomas said:


> Congrats to everyone who entered .. Looks like a tie ? Capt and Wasilver ? Is that correct ?




Tie goes to the Captain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wasilvers

hengstthomas said:


> Congrats to everyone who entered .. Looks like a tie ? Capt and Wasilver ? Is that correct ?




Fishoff?
:LOL2:


----------



## DocWatson

One Oz. pyramid sinkers at 50 yards !!!


----------



## hengstthomas

DocWatson said:


> One Oz. pyramid sinkers at 50 yards !!!


 =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab

wasilvers said:


> hengstthomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone who entered .. Looks like a tie ? Capt and Wasilver ? Is that correct ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishoff?
> :LOL2:
Click to expand...



YES - we should do a fish off. We get to pick the day and Jim will post the secret item.

Or we can split it?


----------



## Jim

WOW! Nice job all entrants! =D> 

Ok fish off it is. 

You each pick a day to fish and let me know what day you choose. It does not have to be the same day. It must be done by September 20, 2009. The night before I will tell you what the secret item must be. Same rules apply.


----------



## Waterwings

8) =D>


----------



## wasilvers

Jim said:


> WOW! Nice job all entrants! =D>
> 
> Ok fish off it is.
> 
> You each pick a day to fish and let me know what day you choose. It does not have to be the same day. It must be done by September 20, 2009. The night before I will tell you what the secret item must be. Same rules apply.



8) Sounds great. 

I'll let the Captain pick his day first. If at all possible, I'll do the same day. Then all the drama can end and a winner be declared! :wink: 

I might have to fish all day this time! 40+ fish here I come!


----------



## Andy

Congrats you guys, and best of luck to both of you in the fish off. :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab

wasilvers said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Nice job all entrants! =D>
> 
> Ok fish off it is.
> 
> You each pick a day to fish and let me know what day you choose. It does not have to be the same day. It must be done by September 20, 2009. The night before I will tell you what the secret item must be. Same rules apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Sounds great.
> 
> I'll let the Captain pick his day first. If at all possible, I'll do the same day. Then all the drama can end and a winner be declared! :wink:
> 
> I might have to fish all day this time! 40+ fish here I come!
Click to expand...


Do not wait for me - It might be a few days or more before I can even fish again much less devote a full day.


----------



## honers

good luck you two.....should be a good "overtime" event.... =D>


----------



## DocWatson

Captain Ahab said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Nice job all entrants! =D>
> 
> Ok fish off it is.
> 
> You each pick a day to fish and let me know what day you choose. It does not have to be the same day. It must be done by September 20, 2009. The night before I will tell you what the secret item must be. Same rules apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Sounds great.
> 
> I'll let the Captain pick his day first. If at all possible, I'll do the same day. Then all the drama can end and a winner be declared! :wink:
> 
> I might have to fish all day this time! 40+ fish here I come!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not wait for me - It might be a few days or more before I can even fish again much less devote a full day.
Click to expand...


The weather around here is going to cause some problems for the Capt. Weatherman is calling for more rain over the next 3-5 days. With the rivers already up from previous rains and dam releases and the lakes and ponds stirred from the runoff, it does not bode well for a good day for the next week to 10 days.


----------



## Jim

Are you saying that a little bad weather and the Captain is done? Stick a fork in him? 

Are you saying I should just go ahead and order the plaque with wasilvers name on it? :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab

DocWatson said:


> The weather around here is going to cause some problems for the Capt. Weatherman is calling for more rain over the next 3-5 days. With the rivers already up from previous rains and dam releases and the lakes and ponds stirred from the runoff, it does not bode well for a good day for the next week to 10 days.



Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

I have cuaght fish during hurricanes, a little rain is not even a consideration - plus the fish are already wet :idea: 

You want in on this Doc?


----------



## wasilvers

Deleted content as it was useless anyway!


----------



## wasilvers

Ok, I decided to work with Saturday Sept 12 . I'll fight the storms - after all, that's what raingear is for!

Hope the fish are hungry :fishing2:

Will


----------



## BassAddict

wasilvers said:


> Ok, I decided to work with Saturday Sept 12 . I'll fight the storms - after all, that's what raingear is for!



HARDCORE post of the year!!!!


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> Ok, I decided to work with Saturday Sept 12 . I'll fight the storms - after all, that's what raingear is for!
> 
> Hope the fish are hungry :fishing2:
> 
> Will




Friday night at some point after 7PM I will post here what you need to include in your pictures! :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I decided to work with Saturday Sept 12 . I'll fight the storms - after all, that's what raingear is for!
> 
> Hope the fish are hungry :fishing2:
> 
> Will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday night at some point after 7PM I will post here what you need to include in your pictures! :beer:
Click to expand...


You mean picture - as in singular - as in 1 fish and no more


AS IN Capt. Ahab wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Good luck wasilvers - this will be fun


----------



## wasilvers

Last time one picture was worth 4 fish... I'm just sayin..  

For this day, I'm thinking of cutting a fast stick (a 12 inch piece of wood to measure the fish by). Then I can be catching more fish instead of wasting any time measuring all of them. 

Also planning on putting the camera on a tripod in the back of the boat. Then I just need to get them in the range of the shot and snap it. Less time drying my hands before fumbling with the camera to get a picture. It will also be easier to keep dry in the storms - just put a poncho over the thing during the rain. I don't plan on losing much time while catching all the fish. Anything over 14 goes in the livewell for a group photo before release. I'll just have to take a photo every 5 fish since that's what WI ruled my livewell would hold. :lol: 

Already have the waterproof/wireless earphones charged and ready. Man those things are nice - I can keep the phone/mp3 player in a compartment and still have a little background noise while not disturbing the fish. Can even make hands free voice calls to brag about the GREAT Day I'll be having. Heck, with the weather we're expecting I should even have the lake to myself!

Good luck to you too!

Will


----------



## DocWatson

Captain Ahab said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weather around here is going to cause some problems for the Capt. Weatherman is calling for more rain over the next 3-5 days. With the rivers already up from previous rains and dam releases and the lakes and ponds stirred from the runoff, it does not bode well for a good day for the next week to 10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> I have cuaght fish during hurricanes, a little rain is not even a consideration - plus the fish are already wet :idea:
> 
> You want in on this Doc?
Click to expand...


I was just pointing out that with the two of you being so far apart geographically that the weather might be a factor.

I know the fish are already wet. I'm already dry and I wouldn't be hanging out on a street corner, in high winds, waitin' for something to eat to blow by..... if you get my _drift_. :wink:


----------



## wasilvers

Sorry Captain, but my forcast has been changing lately (wish the economy's forcast would change as quickly). Yesterday I was planning on rain Thursday, thunderstorms on Friday, rain Sat and Sunday.

But now intellicast has forcast cloudy Thursday, Sunny Friday - Sunday!  

The fish should be willing and ready! 

Saturday is the opening of bow season, squirrel season, and some bird seasons - and it's after Labor day - and everyone here is still expecting tons of rain.... SO... the lake traffic should be next to nothing! :wink: 

Oh, this is looking like a perfect weekend!


----------



## Jim

Wasilvers,
I guess you are fishing tomorrow. Every fish you catch must include a writing instrument (Pen, Pencil). All pictures must be in by Midnight Eastern September 12, 2009.

Good luck!


----------



## hengstthomas

Good luck Will !


----------



## wasilvers

hengstthomas said:


> Good luck Will !



Thanks! 

The boat is all packed, Tackle boxes all gone thru. Camera batteries charging. Switched reels on two poles. Respooled one rod/reel - and finally fixed the sqeak on my favorite reel - it was so noisy, I'm sure the other fishermen could even hear it. 

I really like getting to fish two Saturday's in a row - what a blast! 

 

BTW - If I didn't have 'plans' for tomorrow - I'd have to work on some slackers taxes - That makes the day EVEN BETTER!


----------



## BYOB Fishing

While we're all waiting for today's results, I thought I would share a couple more pictures from our day last Sunday.

As I posted last week, here is the fish I caught for the tourney:




What you didn't see was the lure I caught him on:




And here is me trying to dislodge said lure from the carpet and my pants after I rushed to grab the fish after it nearly hopped out of the boat while being measured. I crushed it with my knee, smashing the hooks into the carpet and tearing up my pants too. Lucky I'm still alive!


----------



## wasilvers

My results for the fish-off. The story first

Well, I wish the fish had been biting better. Started at dawn. Air was still, water was 65 - 72 depending on deep or shallow. Caught about 20 bass, but most of them were dinks. Not one fish over 13 inches. I didn't count 2 that were right by the 12" mark - depending on the angle you took. I figured if I wouldn't want to explain it to a warden, don't count it here. Had one really nice bass go airborne for a frog on the pads and weeds. He had to go 3.5 lbs minimum- he looked huge, fought him for maybe 20 seconds trying to get him above all the slop and then he was gone  I almost threw the rod in after him - can't tell you what I was thinking. :evil: It would have been my first fish on a topwater frog. Had a lot of misses today on all sorts of lures. Just not my kind of day.

On to the pictures... (4 fish to count for the day)

First fish to count was on a drop off about 9 am!!! (yeah, the stick is 12 inches long)






Fish #2 - barely made 12" -from the same drop off





Fish #3 - about 13" - went to my goto plastic bait - (JD Baits 3-4 inch stick bait with a small sinker in front) as soon as I started using it, I was into fish again! - Caught this guy at a dock






Fish #4 - had to measure him just to be sure - Caught right after fish #3 at a dock





Funny no fish came from the pads this time. Had the bites, just couldn't connect.

Bonus! - Caught 2 of these guys at the docks...





Thought I'd throw in a pic of me and the wife - Milwaukee lakefront in the background - no photoshopping to the picture. - She's an angel to let me fish so much!






Good luck Captain!


----------



## Jim

Good job wasilvers! :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Very nice fish - I have my work cut out for me

i am going to pick a day next week - will post 1st of course


----------



## jkbirocz

Nice job wasilvers. I am sure the captain will have a marathon trip this week. I am pretty sure he can come up with more than four, but will they be over 12" :roll: I hope not, I would love to see him lose 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am picking this Thursday - the weather is foretasted as rotten - cold, rain and wind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jim - please post my secret item


----------



## Jim

Captain Ahab said:


> I am picking this Thursday - the weather is foretasted as rotten - cold, rain and wind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jim - please post my secret item



Will do! Good luck! It will be posted after 7PM tonight.


----------



## wasilvers

Don't forget your fishing lures! :wink: #-o


----------



## ben2go

Jim said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am picking this Thursday - the weather is foretasted as rotten - cold, rain and wind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jim - please post my secret item
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do! Good luck! It will be posted after 7PM tonight.
Click to expand...



It's after 7pm.
opcorn:


----------



## Jim

Ahab,
You must include a Key of some sort with every picture. Goofy face optional. Good luck man!

Pictures must be in by midnight Eastern tomorrow night.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> Ahab,
> You must include a Key of some sort with every picture. Goofy face optional. Good luck man!
> 
> Pictures must be in by midnight Eastern tomorrow night.



A key - wheeeeh

I thought you would select a bowling ball, watermelon or perhaps a cinder block [-X


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am up - having Coffee (2nd cup right now) and getting pumped to do this thing. Conditions are wayyyyy less then perfect (see, I already have an excuse) air temps are a nippy 57* and there is a 10 mph wind out of the north.

I am concerned because i do not have a great game plan, gonna start at a lake nearby that has given me a good morning bite, move quickly to a 2nd lake about 3 miles away from the 1st for a quick (and i mean quick) run through to see if anyone wants to eat and then off to a small stream. Following that a hidden farm pond that has NOT produced lately but if do and then either another lake or the river. 

Home to work and watch my son for the mid-day period. Later then taking the boat out this evening to what we affectionately call "the dead sea." 

This is a great contest!



Oh yeah, what happens if we tie again???????????


----------



## Jim

The cinder block did cross my mind! 


Good luck!


----------



## wasilvers

Another tie would be a great excuse for me to go out fishing again!!! 

Though we'd have to combine it with a hunting trip this time. Fish in the am - hunt in the pm. Total weight determines the winner!

In all reality, I didn't do so hot the second trip, if I had been fishing for keepers, I'd have been skunked unless I switched to perch/panfish. I expect you to come with at least 10! With cool weather like that, the water will be cooling and fish more active (I hope that's right)

Good Luck Captain!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Almost a tie - but I ended up with three fish and could got get the 4th one although I gave it a good try.


This was a great contest and we should do it again

Congrats to Wasilver - the Champion


----------



## wasilvers

NOW I can send you that fishing lure :lol: 

In the mail tomorrow!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> Almost a tie - but I ended up with three fish and could got get the 4th one although I gave it a good try.
> 
> 
> This was a great contest and we should do it again
> 
> Congrats to Wasilver - the Champion



ostpics:


----------



## Jim

*Congrats Wasilvers for winning the 2009 Labor Day Weekend Tournament!* :beer:


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats, and good tourney! =D>


----------



## Jim

Waterwings said:


> Congrats, and good tourney! =D>




Wait till you see the idea I'm scheming up for 2010 8)


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Jim said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, and good tourney! =D>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till you see the idea I'm scheming up for 2010 8)
Click to expand...


Can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim

alumacraftjoe said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, and good tourney! =D>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till you see the idea I'm scheming up for 2010 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Gonna make history! :LOL2: 


2010 TinBoats.net TOC! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab

Here are the Bass i caught for the Tx. Again - great fun and a good time


----------

